# Delay in receiving UK passport



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi mates!
I am realy chocked and sad.
I thought i will receive my passpoort this week ! 
But I have received an email They told me that I have not used the same name and the gave me a site where i have to fill some information
I have not made any legal changes in my name but when I was filling the applicatin form I thought that i have to write in 'surname' the name of my husband. and in maiden name the name of my family . That's why there were two names / in the form I mentioned my husbands name as my surname . and my family name in all documents.
Please tell me can I apply for Visitor visa with my daughter and tell the passport office to send my passport when it is ready to my mother"s address in UK?
Please answer me I am realy disappinted and sad I thought everything is over , but it seemes that there still along time for me to get my passport.
Please advice me.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

People have answered this question no fewer than four times for you.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to wait until you receive your UK passport.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I am sorry ! This is a new question I have received an email this afternoon !! when they have answer it ?? 
Please I don't know what you have against me ! But read what i ahve written carefully and you will see that it is a different question ! i am asking if it is possible to apply for a visitor visa for me while i ahve not received my passport and ask them to send me my passport when it is ready to Uk and not Algeria. and also I want an explanation for the changes of names and filling the names in the application form ! That's it .


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

So nyclon I cann"t apply for visitor visa ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

They are not going to forward your passport to another address.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> So nyclon I cann"t apply for visitor visa ?


The passport office is not going to issue you with a passport until they are satisfied with your answers to their questions.

You need to wait until this issue is resolved.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Rather than considering applying for a visitor visa, I would suggest you go to the site they advised and give the information requested.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Citizens cant get visas anyway. Did you not send your marriage certificate? That IS a legal name change.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you all for the answers!
Yes, I have sent everything , includind my marriage certificate. 
So please tell me There is no wrong when I have written The name of my Husband rather then my family name in ( surname )) ! 
I have filled what they asked me in the site. but they have written I will not receive any answer untill 15 working days . then I have to send the answer to the passport office. if everything is ok after that how much time I have to wait till I get my passport !! If you know please!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> Thank you all for the answers!
> Yes, I have sent everything , includind my marriage certificate.
> So please tell me There is no wrong when I have written The name of my Husband rather then my family name in ( surname )) !
> I have filled what they asked me in the site. but they have written I will not receive any answer untill 15 working days . then I have to send the answer to the passport office. if everything is ok after that how much time I have to wait till I get my passport !! If you know please!


Hm... I am not sure about Algeria and the UK but in Germany, you can only _indicate_ on a marriage certificate that you _want_ to change your name.

To make it legally binding you have to then take the marriage certificate to a different place and have your name changed on your ID card and passport - until then you can only use the name in your ID documents (your maiden name) for official purposes. So I am not sure whether the UK passport office would expect you to have changed your name from your maiden name to your married name on your Algerian passport.

My husband also fell into the "but here this is what we usually do trap". His father had a favourite way of spelling his name, he himself preferred to spell it slightly different, his university spelled it a bit different again.

That was all well and good in his home country but was a disaster in Germany, as people kept saying that they can't accept this or that document because his name was not exactly as on his passport and they couldn't be sure that he is indeed that person or that he was not trying to commit identity fraud in some way.

What does the site they told you to go on ask for?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In UK, Home Office will only issue residence permit in the name on your Algerian passport.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you all!
I have not made any changes in my name and my Algerian passport and ID card are in my name before marriage.
I called the Passport Office and tell them every thing . He asked me to write a letter to them saying that I am still using my family name in all documents and I doen't use my husband name in any thing
I guess that is all what they need t know to issue my passport in my family name and not my husband name .
What do you think? is it ok?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Please just tell me another thing ! 
I guess I have to wait till I get my Passport then I apply for my daughter's. 
In The application form they ask for nuber of british passport at the time of conception, do I write the number of my passport or leave the feild empty since I didn't have my passport while i was pragnant . 
Also do I have to register my marriage in the Embassy here in Algeirs and my daughter's birth before I apply for her passport? Or is it ok to apply then register them ?
If someone knows how to do so please tell me which documents do i need to do so? 
Thanks you alot .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just leave the section blank.
No need to register your marriage at the embassy, and you can't do it any more from January this year.
No need to register her marriage at the embassy before applying for passport. There is no obligation to register her birth at the embassy, but there is advantage in that you can get British birth certificate from the General Register Office. 
https://www.gov.uk/register-a-birth/y/algeria/mother_and_father/yes/same_country


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Just leave the section blank.
> No need to register your marriage at the embassy, and you can't do it any more from January this year.
> No need to register her marriage at the embassy before applying for passport. There is no obligation to register her birth at the embassy, but there is advantage in that you can get British birth certificate from the General Register Office.
> https://www.gov.uk/register-a-birth/y/algeria/mother_and_father/yes/same_country


I am wondering... Since the OP was born in the UK, could she not apply for a certificate of entitlement for her daughter and have her travel with that?

Might be quicker than a UK passport application in Algeria?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

mmm ALKB please tell me what is this if it works as you said (more quickly)
Take in consideration that my daughter was born here in Algeria not in UK 
29/05/2013 . 
I have called them this morning and the person on the phone told me that i have to write a letter to them saying that I haven't made any changes in my name and that I still using my family name in all issues.
I send tham that and have written an email too telling them so.
Here is the email i have received from the web site that they provided me with ( changes of name and address)) after I filled the required information.


Re: STRF:**PAYENICoC (KMM42420405I15977L0KM)‏
Re: STRF:**PAYENICoC (KMM42420405I15977L0KM)
KCMT Admin ([email protected]uk)
Add to contacts
4:17 PM
[Keep this message at the top of your inbox]
<snip>
[email protected]

Thank you for sending your 'Notification of a change in personal details'.



Unfortunately we have been unable to verify some of the information you provided to help us identify you. Therefore please let us have details of your change in personal details either by telephone or writing to H M Revenue & Customs.



Find your tax office

<< http://search2.hmrc.gov.uk/kbroker/hmrc/locator/locator.jsp?type=1>>



To help HM Revenue & Customs (HMRC) improve our service, please take a few minutes to complete the customer satisfaction questionnaire:

https://online.hmrc.gov.uk/shortfor...me=&location=44&origin=http://www.hmrc.gov.uk



HM Revenue & Customs

Please do not reply directly to this email



Follow HMRC on Twitter at: @HMRCgovuk




Original Message Excluded: -------------------------

The original of this email was scanned for viruses by the Government Secure Intranet virus scanning service supplied by Vodafone in partnership with Symantec. (CCTM Certificate Number 2009/09/0052.) This email has been certified virus free.
Communications via the GSi may be automatically logged, monitored and/or recorded for legal purposes.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Please Joppa. I can't understand what you meant by 
*there is advantage in that you can get British birth certificate from the General Register Office.*
Do you mean a British birth certificate for my daughter? she was born in Algeria !!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> mmm ALKB please tell me what is this if it works as you said (more quickly)


A certificate of entitlement is something placed in a foreign passport stating that the passport holder does not need a visa to enter the UK as they have right of abode.

A person can apply

"As someone whose father or mother was born, registered, naturalised or adopted in the UK, prior to your birth, which occurred outside the UK on or after 01/01/83."

You were born in Wales, right?

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/261445/vaf7.pdf

Whether this is easier or quicker than a UK passport application for a child in Algeria I don't know. I just know somebody who applied for this for his Pakistan-born child because there it was a much quicker option. It's not cheap, mind.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

mm Thank you ALKB alot and alot ! you make me happy realy! I will wait for another one to confirm this information ! and Don't you know how to apply for this ?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I was born in South Glamorgan; Wales.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> mm Thank you ALKB alot and alot ! you make me happy realy! I will wait for another one to confirm this information ! and Don't you know how to apply for this ?


The link in my post takes you to the application form with a list of supporting documents but as far as I know you need to apply online in Algeria (AFTER you sort out your own passport).

I think you need to select other -> other -> ROA (right of abode)

I only know of somebody who applied for this but was not involved in the application at all, so don't know very much.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Wouldnt it take as long as getting the childs passport? Same checks needed as she has never had a British Passport.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

_shel said:


> Wouldnt it take as long as getting the childs passport? Same checks needed as she has never had a British Passport.


As I said, I don't know - it was just an idea.

The person I know of in Pakistan got the certificate for his child very quickly but he had been born in the UK and been a UK resident all of his life, there were no complicating factors as in this case.

I was just putting the idea out there in hopes that somebody might know more.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

mmmmm . So it will be better to apply for visitor visa for her then , in uk , I apply for her British passport. I guess visitor visa will not take too much time to be issued . As I have seen in the Time process it is around 15 days.
I have been told here in this forum that I need to have 30 pound pr day ( per person ) to apply for visitor visa ?!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

To sponsor an adult, yes, but not a baby.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

No Joppa, I am talking about applying for a visitor visa for my baby not sponsoring her.
Are you talking about the same thing ?
So I don't have to show them how much money i have when I apply ??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, as you are paying for her!
You still need to state how much funds you have, but the required amount would be minimal.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Please Joppa , Don't you know how much I have to show them ??
Take in consideration that my mother is jobless . she will send me an invitation letter that I am going to stay in her house with my baby , but i told her not to mention her finencial situation that I will support myself and my baby.
So please tell me is it ok? and how much I have to show then .
Thank you alot agai n and again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no set amount. All depends on how long you are staying, what help you are getting and your spending habit. With free accommodation, I'd say you still need around £50 a day for the two of you.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Ah ok! So if I apply for 28 days I will need no more then 1500 ;which is around 23 milions Algerian dinnar. I am managing to take around 30 mimllions, so it is fine. Thank you so much. 
I don't have a bank account. Are they going to ask for bank status and the money should be there for at leaste 6 months ? Or it is ok to tell them how much I have. Or I make a bank accouont and put the money in it and bring them an evidance from the bank to know how much I have and they dn't care of the perid the money stays in the bank ??
I know I have alot of questions, but the problem is things are not the same in Algeria and Uk.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

She doesn't need to state her financial situation, if they wanted to they could look at HMRC and DWP records to see if she is working or claiming benefits. Though as a British citizen and the babies mother its your responsibility to show the funds not your mothers.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok Shel Thank you so much!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> Ah ok! So if I apply for 28 days I will need no more then 1500 ;which is around 23 milions Algerian dinnar. I am managing to take around 30 mimllions, so it is fine. Thank you so much.
> I don't have a bank account. Are they going to ask for bank status and the money should be there for at leaste 6 months ? Or it is ok to tell them how much I have. Or I make a bank accouont and put the money in it and bring them an evidance from the bank to know how much I have and they dn't care of the perid the money stays in the bank ??
> I know I have alot of questions, but the problem is things are not the same in Algeria and Uk.


£1500 are a bit more than 200,000 DZD - 23 million would be huge sum?

Anyhow, if you only have around £2000 for an actual move to the UK, I must say that I am extremely concerned for you, especially if you are moving with a young child.

You will be amazed how money runs like water through your fingers here.

If you are planning on renting your own flat, paying nursery fees for a full time place, and the normal cost of living, I would advise you not to attempt it if you have much less than 9-10 thousand pounds.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

£2000 is barely a months living costs, its going to run out fast. 

Have you looked at the cost of living in the UK?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you alot ALKB.
I am not ging to rent a house or put my girl in a nursery till I get a job.
Also, I will try as much as possible not to use money only for necessary things.
and yes you are right . I made a mistake i n the unity I was using centim and not dinnar.
And don't worry. my husband will stay at his job here in Algeria that if I need money he will send them to me. Also my brother ( who lived with me here in Algeria )is there, he moved on august; he is staying with my mother, so if I need money for urgant I will ask him or it.
Thank you for your concern.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Please Shel just give me an idea about the cost without including rent and (water+gaz+electericity) i mean only food and what ababy needs !


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> Thank you alot ALKB.
> I am not ging to rent a house or put my girl in a nursery till I get a job.
> Also, I will try as much as possible not to use money only for necessary things.
> and yes you are right . I made a mistake i n the unity I was using centim and not dinnar.
> ...


How will you find a job without a nursery place? How will you pay a nursery place without a job? You mentioned before that you will not leave your child with your mother because she has an alcohol problem.

That your brother is already there is good. First time you mention it. If he is living with your other, is there enough space in her home for you and your daughter without it becoming overcrowded?

Moving with a young child is very, very difficult. I know because I did it two years ago.

Good luck.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

beissan said:


> Please Shel just give me an idea about the cost without including rent and (water+gaz+electericity) i mean only food and what ababy needs !


Just guessing here but the bare minimum should be maybe 400 pounds a month?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> Please Shel just give me an idea about the cost without including rent and (water+gaz+electericity) i mean only food and what ababy needs !


I spent about £300-400 pounds per month on shopping (food, nappies, toiletries, etc.) when my younger daughter was your daughter's age. Sometimes more, sometimes a bit less. 

I am extremely frugal that way and walk 1.5 miles to the cheapest supermarket instead of going to the more expensive ones around the corner.

I live in a big city, there might not be a cheap supermarket or any supermarket within walking distance from your mother's home, so you need to factor in transportation.

You then need to think about clothes (children grow fast, as you know!), maybe a mobile phone and whatever else you might find necessary. 

Do you have winter clothes and shoes suitable for UK winter weather for the both of you? If not, that will be quite a big expense right at the beginning of your move.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Depending on where you live and whether you mind buying second-hand clothes, they are reasonably cheap on ebay and in local charity shops...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Before you come and live here, have a holiday here for a couple of weeks, to get an idea of what its like and how hard/easy it would be. Its the only way you will know and understand.

Jo xxx


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jojo said:


> Before you come and live here, have a holiday here for a couple of weeks, to get an idea of what its like and how hard/easy it would be. Its the only way you will know and understand.
> 
> Jo xxx



Very sensible advice.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you all for information . I will take everything in consideration.
For the cloths for me and espcially for my baby, I will try to buy from Algeria before I come. I will buy diferent sizes for her. and If I was obliged , I don't mind to buy second-hand cloths because I beleive they are clean. 
For chosing cheapest shops, there is a man from here is living in Cardiff center for more than 20 years, he is a freind of my husband so he will help me chosing the cheapest stores there.
For the job, I will always take someone with me when I have an interview for the job that when I am in , he/she will be looking after the baby till I go out.
For the nursery, I will be looking for one at the same time of looking for a job.
For paying the nursery for the first time( when i get a job), I will take with me the amount ans save it aside and never touch it .


mmm . I have a sister in France, and she told me that , there in France, there are cheap nurseries which are not privet . are they available in UK too??


Also , I will not be able to benefit from any public funds since I am going to sponsor my husband ????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> Thank you all for information . I will take everything in consideration.
> For the cloths for me and espcially for my baby, I will try to buy from Algeria before I come. I will buy diferent sizes for her. and If I was obliged , I don't mind to buy second-hand cloths because I beleive they are clean.
> For chosing cheapest shops, there is a man from here is living in Cardiff center for more than 20 years, he is a freind of my husband so he will help me chosing the cheapest stores there.
> For the job, I will always take someone with me when I have an interview for the job that when I am in , he/she will be looking after the baby till I go out.
> ...



Stop this. How will you get a job interview? How many interviews will you have before you get a job? I'm in the UK, I'm looking for a new job and have been for the last four or five months, so far I've applied for possibly 20 different jobs and as of yet, I havent even had one interview. You also need to find a job that would offer you a permanent contract (the reason I'm looking) they are hard to come by these days - and yes, I'm qualified. Nurseries arent cheap, any of them. The cost of living isnt cheap and quite frankly you need to come over and look seriously before you give up what you have. Take time, make plenty of visits and understand what it is that makes you think life will be easier and better here



Jo xxx


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Childcare for pre school children is never free. Dependent on the child age and your financial means she may get 15 hours free but you will still need to pay for around 30 hours yourself to make it up to what you need for a full working week. You would be looking between £5 and £10 per hour, plus money for lunches and snacks of a couple of pound each day, I paid £2 for that and it was a council run nursery. 

Charity shops are a good idea but mostly you can buy cheaper in Primark. I dislike most charity shops nowadays as they are not very charitable really. Charging as much as you would pay new for second hand.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> Stop this. How will you get a job interview? How many interviews will you have before you get a job? I'm in the UK, I'm looking for a new job and have been for the last four or five months, so far I've applied for possibly 20 different jobs and as of yet, I havent even had one interview. You also need to find a job that would offer you a permanent contract (the reason I'm looking) they are hard to come by these days - and yes, I'm qualified. Nurseries arent cheap, any of them. The cost of living isnt cheap and quite frankly you need to come over and look seriously before you give up what you have. Take time, make plenty of visits and understand what it is that makes you think life will be easier and better here
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


 Got to agree. I am degree educated in an in demand occupation and have practically given up looking for work after 3 years searching. 

The jobs just arent there at any level and given wales has the highest % of benefit claimants, especially disability, in the UK it doesn't look rosy. 

Even if I found a job tomorrow would I take it, maybe not because all of my wage plus half of my husbands would be taken up immediately by childcare. Whats the point in working if you cant actually pay the bills with your wages.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Jojo Thank you
But who said I am going to get job easily!! 
I have said whan ( *when*) I have an interview for a job ......................... 
So Iam going to apply and apply and apply and apply .. for million times till I get a job. 
You don't know what and what push me to go through this adventure without looking to the consequances. I can't explain for any one, but beleive me I have my reasons and I am obliged to do so. 
I know it is difficult , but not difficult for God . 
I am a beleiver in Allah and I beleive in what he says
""و قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنا ""
which means:
That nothing will happen for us only if God says so.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> Jojo Thank you
> But who said I am going to get job easily!!
> I have said whan ( *when*) I have an interview for a job .........................
> So Iam going to apply and apply and apply and apply .. for million times till I get a job.
> ...


Allah/God may want you to understand what you are planning to do and prepare wisely first. Things could be worse for you in the UK if you dont. 

Jo xxx


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

_shel said:


> Childcare for pre school children is never free. Dependent on the child age and your financial means she may get 15 hours free but you will still need to pay for around 30 hours yourself to make it up to what you need for a full working week. You would be looking between £5 and £10 per hour, plus money for lunches and snacks of a couple of pound each day, I paid £2 for that and it was a council run nursery.
> 
> Charity shops are a good idea but mostly you can buy cheaper in Primark. I dislike most charity shops nowadays as they are not very charitable really. Charging as much as you would pay new for second hand.


wow! It is too expensive , too much .
.. I always look in the internet for nurseries in Cardiff. I want to know; the fees they site is their pages are the final fees ,or they are going to be less with counting the 15 hours payed by the council? Or the council pays only if the child is in a council nursery? 
About the snacks and lunches, if I prefer to bring them each day with my daughter will it be ok, or she has to eat their food?
As you know we are muslims and we don't eat pig meat , and for other animal we don't eat their meat if they are not killed with a nife in the neck that allows blood to be out and at the same time mention '' in the name of Allah' while dooing so. that what we call halal meat . so If they don't allow me to bring her own food , will they accept not to feed her what I ask? 
Thank you so much . It seems that I have alot of cncerns.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

This is why, Beissan, members of the forum are advising you to consider very carefully before you make the move. They are not trying to make things difficult for you but are worried that you are not really prepared for the life you want to move to. You have to take all the facts into consideration before you relocate. If your mother could help you, that would go a long way but you also want to sponsor your husband and that is not going to be easy under your present circumstances. We are here to help but it would not help you at all f everyone made it sound like you will have an easy time when you might not! A visit first would really be the best thing so you can assess the situation.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> wow! It is too expensive , too much .
> .. I always look in the internet for nurseries in Cardiff. I want to know; the fees they site is their pages are the final fees ,or they are going to be less with counting the 15 hours payed by the council? Or the council pays only if the child is in a council nursery?
> About the snacks and lunches, if I prefer to bring them each day with my daughter will it be ok, or she has to eat their food?
> As you know we are muslims and we don't eat pig meat , and for other animal we don't eat their meat if they are not killed with a nife in the neck that allows blood to be out and at the same time mention '' in the name of Allah' while dooing so. that what we call halal meat . so If they don't allow me to bring her own food , will they accept not to feed her what I ask?
> Thank you so much . It seems that I have alot of cncerns.


As far as I know, the 15 hours paid by the council are for children 3 years and older and only in either council-run or partner nurseries.

You'd have to check with the individual nursery whether they are a partner nursery or not.

Some nurseries don't even offer any food and all has to be brought in from home. Otherwise you can usually either opt out totally or request vegetarian options. Again, check with the individual nursery.

Expect that you will be confronted with a lot of food that is not halal in your daily life.

As an aside, a lot of nurseries have wait lists. Just saying.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you so much , but I have to do so.
As they say sooner is better.
Rules are getting harder and harder each time . I do not want to waste time then i face a new rule that makes it impssible for my husband to join me !
I will take everything in consideration and go step by step.
I pray to find a job as soon as possible. 
any advice of what jobs I can get in addition to cleaning and housekeeping and shop assistant please .
Also how many hours I am allowed to work weekly ? 
will it be possible to reach the 18600 ?? 
Thank you alot


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Any answer please.


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

beissan, the sorts of jobs you mention are often minimum wage. Even if you found such a job working 40 hours, 5 days per week, you would be over £5000 short of the required salary per year to sponsor your husband. 
Even if you worked 8 hour days, 6 days per week, you would still be significantly short of the requirement. 
You would need to work more than 55 hours per week at minimum wage to successfully sponsor your husband under current financial requirements. 
You need contingency plans.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

This is the problem I am in . those jobs offer minimum wage. I don't know what jobs I can get with no experiance in working . Please can you tell me other types of jobs better then these!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> Any answer please.



Its getting silly. You need to visit the UK a few times, you need to have started applying for jobs - most require on line tests or CVs before you can even get an interview. theres no point in anyone answering your questions. You need a well thought through plan and a good financial buffer

Jo xx


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry Jojo ! ! ( what silly) I am asking people about my concerns to have an idea.
I am checking the jobs sites almoste daily. but just dont know what jobs I can get .
It is not good to underestimate people .


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

You need to google jobs in Cardiff UK 18,600 . Here is one such result. http://www.adminvacancies.com/l/wales/southglamorgan/cardiff/s/admin-and-secretarial-jobs.html


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok thank you alot *Whatshouldwedo*
I am sorry for asking alot and alot but things here are not the same as in UK .


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> Ok thank you alot *Whatshouldwedo*
> I am sorry for asking alot and alot but things here are not the same as in UK .


This is exactly what we are trying to convey. A lot of British people who grew up in the UK, have done their schooling and possibly professional qualifications in the UK find it incredibly hard to find a first job.

To be honest, I probably only have a job because I speak 3 languages fluently and a few more well enough to get by, without that, I would have absolutely no chance against local candidates, and I have more than 15 years work experience.

Under the current rules, it is quite likely that you will not be able to sponsor your husband.

I am curious - your brother has been in the UK (in the exact area you want to move to) for four months. What is he reporting? How is he finding it? Has he found a job paying him 18600 or more? Did he have any prior work experience and usable qualifications?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

And will your brother be able to support you if you run out of money before you get a job. It will probably take some time to get a job, particularly one paying the amount you need. When I came back the first time in 1998, and I don't see much change in the present day, the procedure for getting a job took a long time, with, if you are lucky, a response to your application and then usually more than one interview. The more high powered the job, the greater the screening process as there are several people applying for the same job. Unless you are extremely lucky, the only job you might get quickly would be low paid. Mind you, that at least would be a start. Your brother should be able to advise you, he can look around for you to see what is available in the area. But you still have the problem with finding someone to look after the baby while you work.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I now think there are maybe two ways of doing this. One is to plan, think, do the pros and cons list, consider, check and think again and the other is to just have the goal and pursue it with dogged determination and stubbornness. Whereas I am primarily the fan of the former, beissan definitely seems to believe in the salvaging qualities of the latter. But I somehow get the feeling that even though it will all be very difficult, she'll probably get there in the end...


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

jojo said:


> Stop this. How will you get a job interview? How many interviews will you have before you get a job? I'm in the UK, I'm looking for a new job and have been for the last four or five months, so far I've applied for possibly 20 different jobs and as of yet, I havent even had one interview. You also need to find a job that would offer you a permanent contract (the reason I'm looking) they are hard to come by these days - and yes, I'm qualified. Nurseries arent cheap, any of them. The cost of living isnt cheap and quite frankly you need to come over and look seriously before you give up what you have. Take time, make plenty of visits and understand what it is that makes you think life will be easier and better here
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


The OP has been posting about her intentions of moving to the UK for at least 2-3 months or more. Every single post has resulted in the same advice to her, yet she is insisting that she can do this. Everyone has suggested a visit, a sizeable money safety net and the serious consideration of the results of her plan since she has limited employment skills, money, and experience in the UK. However, none of the suggestions or advice has been heeded. I don't wish any negative results for her, but I'm surprised she is still planning to try to come here. <snip> If she can succeed on raw determination alone, then she will be successful.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice. I will try my best to succeed in this adventure. I hope I will do .
I will be looking for all types of jobs that they don't require experience. I will try to get a good job ;if not , I will get one with even low wage and get even 2 jobs at the same time ( I know it will take time to get it) . I will always be in cantact here to tell you al the news and to ask for help and advice. 
Thank you all ; I appreciate your help and concern.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> Thank you all for the advice. I will try my best to succeed in this adventure. I hope I will do .
> I will be looking for all types of jobs that they don't require experience. I will try to get a good job ;if not , I will get one with even low wage and get even 2 jobs at the same time ( I know it will take time to get it) . I will always be in cantact here to tell you al the news and to ask for help and advice.
> Thank you all ; I appreciate your help and concern.


Okay.

Keep in mind that while there is no maximum amount of hours you can work, there is a maximum amount of hours the nursery will be open. They also don't usually open on Saturday/Sunday.

I myself would not be able to sponsor a spouse, were I British - I earn just below 18600, not much less but I would not make the target, especially if my younger daughter gets ill and the nursery doesn't take her. If I stay home and don't work, I don't get paid, so that reduces my income further. Children who start nursery are often a bit prone to illness as it is a stressful change of routine for them.

I will close this thread now, as it is a bit all over the place and if it goes on further it will be nearly impossible to keep track of and glean information from it.

Good luck with your plans.


----------

